# Car/Bicycle show Sumter, SC May 27th, 2018 bikes are free to enter.



## militarymonark (Apr 16, 2018)

Come out and display your cool old bikes! Must be 30 years or older. Entry for bicycles are free. If there is enough interest trophies will be given out.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 16, 2018)

I just marked it on my calendar! Looks like a go!


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 16, 2018)

I'll be there with my collection. How many bikes you bringing?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm considering it. I need to find out what sort of surface-paved or grass before I make a decision. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 17, 2018)

militarymonark said:


> I'll be there with my collection. How many bikes you bringing?



A Truck load, of course!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2018)

militarymonark said:


> Must be 30 years or older.



I'm getting old.
That's 1988 for those that didn't do the math.
Is there cool bikes from 1988??


----------



## stoney (Apr 17, 2018)

Hope to show up with the B10e and the Esso bike


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 18, 2018)

should be on pavement but there is a chance it could be on grass. I wouldn't expect it. The guy setting this up is a bike guy as well so he wouldn't want anything falling over.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

militarymonark said:


> should be on pavement but there is a chance it could be on grass. I wouldn't expect it. The guy setting this up is a bike guy as well so he wouldn't want anything falling over.



If pavement I may try to bring a few providing weather cooperates. So when you gonna ride with us in Charlotte? V/r Shawn


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 19, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> If pavement I may try to bring a few providing weather cooperates. So when you gonna ride with us in Charlotte? V/r Shawn



When’s the next ride!!!??


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2018)

militarymonark said:


> When’s the next ride!!!??



It will probably be June. In May I believe we are going to Rock Hill SC for a bike show/event. @schwinndoggy what say ye? V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 20, 2018)

We usually do the 2nd sunday of each month. But bikefest as Shawn mentioned, is the same weekend.


----------



## Sprockets (May 1, 2018)

TTT


----------



## DonChristie (May 1, 2018)

It almost hurts to say this, I cannot make this show because I will be in sunny So. Cal watching my son graduate college!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2018)

I'm not a FB user and contacted Todd one time but he was having a family issue and didn't have time to give me anymore info. My primary concern is what type of surface and will it be in the blazing SC sun or will there be shade/cover? V/r Shawn


----------

